# Long 445 hydraulic pumps.



## beemerguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Are the two hydraulic pumps on the Long 445 the same. or are they different between the hydraulics and power steering.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

beemerguy said:


> Are the two hydraulic pumps on the Long 445 the same. or are they different between the hydraulics and power steering.


Different! Hydraulic pump is usually larger(GPM) and designed for the opposite rotation. One rotates clockwise, the other counterclockwise.


----------



## beemerguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks, I have called around some and could not get required numbers straight. Do you happen to know the part numbers for the two pumps? Will change both out at same time.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

beemerguy said:


> Thanks, I have called around some and could not get required numbers straight. Do you happen to know the part numbers for the two pumps? Will change both out at same time.


Sorry but I don't have any part numbers for pumps on your specific model. Often there will be an I.D. stamped on the mounting base somewhere that will include a number like A42, or C36. That designates either clockwise or anti clockwise rotation and the fluid volume per revolution. That number will help identify the proper replacement pump. If you canm find that you're halfway home.


----------



## beemerguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Sorry but I don't have any part numbers for pumps on your specific model. Often there will be an I.D. stamped on the mounting base somewhere that will include a number like A42, or C36. That designates either clockwise or anti clockwise rotation and the fluid volume per revolution. That number will help identify the proper replacement pump. If you canm find that you're halfway home.


OK thanks for the info. very helpful


----------

